# After much debate, I am looking for a posive ID on my Serra



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

ok. Specimen is approximately 5.5 inches in length. Sold to me as a marginatus. Collection point is unknown. I thought I had finally concluded he was a marginatus based on a comparison of these two pics:

1. Darwin- my fish









2. Marginatus from OPEFE









I know he's missing the anal fin extensions, but it was my understanding that those came with time and good fishkeeping. I've had him for about three months. When he came to me his color was all bleached out, and his fins were tattered. He's just starting to recover. He was in a 20L with nothing to hide behind, and the lights were kept on most of the day. I added aquarium salt, and a varied diet and he's looking better. I hope these pics are sufficient to put this debate to rest for good. While we're at it, if it was possible to sex him I would like that too. I appreciate all informed opinions, if you give your opinion I would appreciate a rationale behind it. Thanks for the help.










































SO what is he?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Most likely S. compressus...possibly rhom CF.


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> Most likely S. compressus...possibly rhom CF.


whats the CF stand for?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

diogenes said:


> Most likely S. compressus...possibly rhom CF.


whats the CF stand for?
[/quote]

Complex Form...in other words it is considered a rhom but may or may not turn out to be a new species after further research.

Do you know the collection point (river system/tributary) or country of origin?

Sanchezi is also a possibility, but a close up of the belly scutes would be needed.


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> Most likely S. compressus...possibly rhom CF.


whats the CF stand for?
[/quote]

Complex Form...in other words it is considered a rhom but may or may not turn out to be a new species after further research.

Do you know the collection point (river system/tributary) or country of origin?

Sanchezi is also a possibility, but a close up of the belly scutes would be needed.
[/quote]

no I don't know specifically where he came from. I'm gonna call my LFS tomorrow and see if I can round up a collection point.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

definitely not a rhom, a rhom in that size would have started turn eye color, but that fish's eye color is clear white/black~~
I think either a Sanchezi or Compress


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

I called my LFS and they said he was shipped from Brazil, and most likely collected in Brazil, but they couldn't be more specific than that.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

like teach said...most likely compressus. definatly not marginatus


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

On OPEFE it says that marginatus has 12 pectoral fin rays and I count 15 on yours from these pictures but then I looked at the OPEFE picture you posted and that fish also has 15. Also from the pictures on OPEFE all the marginatus have alot of spotting below the lateral line where as yours has very minimal almost no spotting below the lateral line. It also appears to me that your fish has a much shorter jaw. Even though I still have a lot to learn, I would agree and think that this fish is a Compressus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would give my opinion...but Im not sure if it would qualify as informed...so I will abstain.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^lol i was thinking the same thing, well one thing is piranha are not sexually dimorphic so you cant sex it sorry buddy. good luck with the IDing, ohh and its a serrasalmus
-Josh


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ksls Posted Today, 09:00 AM
> On OPEFE it says that marginatus has *12 pectoral fin rays* and I count 15 on yours from these pictures but then I looked at the OPEFE picture you posted and that fish also has 15. Also from the pictures on OPEFE all the marginatus have alot of spotting below the lateral line where as yours has very minimal almost no spotting below the lateral line. It also appears to me that your fish has a much shorter jaw. Even though I still have a lot to learn, I would agree and think that this fish is a Compressus


Pectoral fin rays are only one portion of the description of S. marginatus. Spotting is also variable among populations, so that two is only one portion. The best indicator is locality. However, both S. marginatus and S. compressus are found in Brazil. So that leaves it to the river it was collected.

The photos are not sufficient to determine the species. I think my guess (and its a poor one) is that it might be S. marginatus. Let the fish grow out more and revisit in a few months. By then, if it is S. compressus or S. marginatus, it will be more evident.


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for all the input guys. honestly i don't care what species it is. I would like to know because it's just in my nature to know things like what species my favorite fish is, but I like him all the same no matter what the second scientific name is. I think he's pretty and I can't wait to see what he looks like grown up. I think I'm gonna take a good close up of his scutes just to get an idea, and possibly rule out sanchezi. I am 90% sure it's either Compressus or marg, but like you said only time will tell.



Grosse Gurke said:


> ^^lol i was thinking the same thing, well one thing is piranha are not sexually dimorphic so you cant sex it sorry buddy. good luck with the IDing, ohh and its a serrasalmus
> -Josh


well if my prerequisite of informed opinion threw you off, know that I only posted that because the first time I posted it on this forum I had people telling me it was a diamond rhom, and on another site I even heard somebody tell me it was an RBP. I'm no expert, and probably all you guys no more about piranha than me, but I know it's neither of those. I just didn't want a bunch of people that knew nothing jumping in with ID's off the top of their heads. No offense intended.


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright well I've been researching it and showing the picture to other hobbyists, and I think at this point I am 90% positive it's a Serrasalmus compressus. I'll post some more pics up in about 6-12 months, but at this point I think he's a comp. The thing that really changed my mind was the pigments. His pigments elongate into bars periodically, and they only occur above the lateral line. I don't think this is a trait the margintus exhibits.


----------

